
Why hire a head of sales?: from Andreessen Horowitz blog - camerony
https://a16z.com/2017/05/26/hiring-sales-why-what/
======
anoncoward111
This is a lot of words about a simple question. The author is making it seem
like there are "10x heads of sales" out there when there quite simply aren't
(unless you are hiring former congressmen as lobbyists, which isn't what he's
talking about).

To sum this article up:

1) Let your product "infect" an organization at the end user level because
it's useful and free.

2) Hire a head of sales to schmooze/strongarm the CIO of that organization to
pay for all of the "FULL FEATURES (TM)" that you sell, such as security and
compliance and consulting.

3) Try to make this head of sales hire a non-engineer because the only way to
extract additional money from this old-school sales process is to wine and
dine and play golf and speak in weird dialects about "synergies" and "total
cost of ownership".

